# Man plans to feed placenta to lizards



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*Man plans to feed placenta to goannas
*
Mon Sep 25, 11:51 PM ET

An Australian man who says "Crocodile Hunter" Steve Irwin shaped his love for reptiles said Tuesday he plans to feed the placenta from his newborn son to his pet goannas to bring the family closer to lizards.

Wil Kemp, a reptile keeper at Rockhampton Zoo in northeastern Queensland state, said his second son was born on Sept. 5, the day after Irwin was killed by a stingray attack while filming on the Great Barrier Reef.

Kemp and his fiance Kahila Pepper gave the boy the first and second names Tai and Irwin - the former after the taipan snake and the latter after the television star and conservationist.

Kemp said the couple planned to feed the placenta to their three pet goannas, which live in pits in the family's backyard, after a homecoming gathering on Sunday.

"I think we'll just break some beers, chuck it in and do it," said Kemp, 21.

The couple came up with the idea after nurses told them they could take the placenta - the organ that grows in the womb to be the interface for nutrients and blood between mother and fetus that comes out during childbirth - home if they wished.

:googly:


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Wtf


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

ewww sound's nasty


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

hmmmmmmm tastes like chicken! J/K
Yes, let's give the lizards a craving for human flesh. WTF?


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

where do you find all these stories ??


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

grim reaper said:


> where do you find all these stories ??


Yahoo tends to have a lot of these. I get them in my account daily but I don't post 'em. Raxl and JT do a skippy job all on their own without my help.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Sin doesn't have time to post them. He's too busy feeding his lizards.......


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

i got nausious reading this...


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Good for him - I think more folks needs to add placenta to their lizards diets.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

grim reaper said:


> where do you find all these stories ??


like i PMd you and like Sin said, Yahoo has a lot...also CNN or MSN...


----------

